# buying a gun that you haven't shot



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm planning on buying my first gun in the near future and need some advice. I have my choice narrowed down to the Kahr K-9, Sig-239 9mm, and HK P-30. The only gun of the three that they have a the local range is the Sig 239 with Houge grips. They also have some p-series Kahrs but no HKs. Whould shooting the P-series tell me anything about the K-9? What are your thoughts of buying a model that you've never shot?

thanks


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

Depends on what you plan on using it for?

If the pistol was going to be a carry weapon, then I would put the extra effort into trying before you buy. 

If it's just another piece for the collection, then don't overthink the decision. 

I've bought guns under each scenario. Sometimes it's worked out better than I expected, sometimes worse, but overall I've been happy with each purchase.

Even if it is your first handgun, odds are it won't be your last. 

Unfortunatly I don't have any hands on experience with the models listed, otherwise I'd be happy to share.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

branch said:


> <snip> Whould shooting the P-series tell me anything about the K-9? What are your thoughts of buying a model that you've never shot?


The P-9 Kahr is the same basic gun as the K-9. It's the same size, but lighter. You can get a pretty fair comparison by shooting the P-9, and feel confident that the K-9 will actually feel a little better, since it is heavier. I have a K-9, and have owned a PM-9 and a P-45. They are high quality, accurate guns. Some never miss a beat, right out of the box, and some need a 200-400 round break-in, before you trust them for self-defense. All of mine, except the P-45, were flawless from the very beginning. The P-45 has a very steep feed ramp, and I put about 300 through it before I felt completely confident that it would feed hollow point ammo, every single time.

Regarding buying without testing, just do your research to determine if the model has had any problems, and is usually accurate. If it feels good and you like the way it points, then just go for it. Pay special attention to the trigger reach, and be sure that you will be able to operate your trigger finger independently of your other fingers, using just the pad between the end and the first joint. This can be a problem, with Kahrs, if you have a large hand, or long fingers.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think that if you can just handle a gun before you buy; see how the grip and shape fits you, and how it balances in your hand, then you will find that you can shoot anything well that fits your hand. Most handguns are made for most people.


----------

